# New Zodiac Sign - Ophiuchus



## Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparently they've added a Zodiac sign, between Scorpius and Sagittarius, called Ophiuchus, or Serpentarius, obviously represented by a serpent. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 14, 2011)

They've screwed up the whole shebang with this: I'm a Pisces now. grr.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 14, 2011)

I will continue not caring. :D


----------



## nastypass (Jan 14, 2011)

...who, exactly, are "they"?


----------



## spaekle (Jan 14, 2011)

I seriously am about to murder the next person who clogs my facebook feed with this.


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Fruity Walkerloops said:


> ...who, exactly, are "they"?


um... the Council of the Zodiac?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 14, 2011)

If, hypothetically, your birthday was on the 30th of October, would you change signs?

I like being a Scorpio in the year of a Snake. The character traits for both are the cunning, seductive, cold-yet-sexual femme fatale and it amuses me _way_ too much.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay, let's clear some things up here:

A. Ophiuchus is not a new sign.
B. The zodiac signs are not changing. See this.



> The professor told the Associated Press on Friday that all the hubbub is based on "2,000-year-old information."
> 
> "This is not new news. I have no idea why it went viral this time," Kunkle said. "Almost every astronomy class talks about it."


----------



## Flareth (Jan 14, 2011)

I am this new zodiac sign....it apparently means "serpent bearer".....>_>

Yeah, but I don't really care.

EDIT: Oh, they aren't changing...kinda disappoints me. Yeah, fine with being a Saggitarius again.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 14, 2011)

Fruity Walkerloops said:


> ...who, exactly, are "they"?


Them


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 14, 2011)

Hasn't Ophiuchus/Serpentarius been around since forever, but it just wasn't used in the 'modern' zodiac? I think I read somewhere (a while ago, when I first heard this news) that there are at least three different zodiacs, the 'modern' one (based off of equinoxes or something), and two others based off the constellations, which contain the Ophiuchus sign.

Either way, I think I'd prefer being a Capricorn to a Sagittarius. I think it suits me more :)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 14, 2011)

As a Capricorn, I can safely say that centaur > fishgoat.


----------



## Diz (Jan 14, 2011)

Spaekle said:


> I seriously am about to murder the next person who clogs my facebook feed with this.


This.

Of cousrse it especially bugd me since I didn't change.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 14, 2011)

New you mean old right


----------



## Zoltea (Jan 14, 2011)

If they did get changed I'd be incredibly amused. Simply because A. I never gave a crap in the first place and B. Horoscopes are inaccurate to begin with.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 15, 2011)

I read a comment on a different article that said it does affect your _sidereal_ sign, since that relies more on suns and houses and all of that other crap, and really no one should care because all anyone bothers with are the _tropical_ signs, which supposedly remain entirely unchanged by this earth-shattering revelation. Somewhere in here (+ moar reasons about why people shouldn't care in general).

Not that I remember how the sidereal zodiac works or give a rat's ass either way, but the thought that I might've been a Gamzee instead of an Eridan for a little bit there was mildly amusing. Woulda been a motherfuckin' miracle.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm kind of confused about this, actually. I was apparently a Capricorn under the "old" zodiac but if this is 2,000 year old information, perhaps I never was actually a Capricorn?


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 15, 2011)

Astrology is silly and hasn't matched up with the actual constellations for thousands of years. Though it would be amusing if everybody's zodiac sign suddenly changed: what better proof is there that zodiac signs don't actually mean anything than seeing that actually you were never the zodiac sign you've been insisting defines you for your whole life?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 15, 2011)

This affects me in the most horrifying way imaginable.

If my new sign is Gemini then my patron troll isn't Karkat anymore.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 15, 2011)

Bachuru said:
			
		

> Astrology is silly and hasn't matched up with the actual constellations  for thousands of years. Though it would be amusing if everybody's zodiac  sign suddenly changed: what better proof is there that zodiac signs  don't actually mean anything than seeing that actually you were never  the zodiac sign you've been insisting defines you for your whole life?


The problem with that would be the people who checked their "old" signs for accuracy, found them to be wrong, and then realized that the "new" one actually did fit them. It'd be a smaller number, but even with all the complaints flying around the socialwebs (or so I'm told; frankly I don't give a rat's ass about most of that, either) there are sure to be plenty of people going "Oh! That makes _so much sense_ now!"

Depending on who you ask, both Capricorn and Aquarius are either way off the mark for me or pretty damn close, so a change wouldn't mean anything to me either way.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 15, 2011)

astro*lol*ogy

I don't see why this is news-worthy. Or interesting. Or ... anything.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine hasn't changed at all, so it doesn't affect me. (Mine was pretty accurate in the first place anyways, according to everyone ever.) Regardless, I'm not really into that stuff.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 15, 2011)

Glaciachan said:


> Okay, let's clear some things up here:
> 
> A. Ophiuchus is not a new sign.
> B. The zodiac signs are not changing. See this.


Ah, I was wondering why people were all up in arms about this all of a sudden. This Parke Kunkle guy rocked the boat. I've known of Ophiuchus for a long while but basically knew that


Rai-CH said:


> Hasn't Ophiuchus/Serpentarius been around since forever, but it just wasn't used in the 'modern' zodiac? I think I read somewhere (a while ago, when I first heard this news) that there are at least three different zodiacs, the 'modern' one (based off of equinoxes or something), and two others based off the constellations, which contain the Ophiuchus sign.


so I didn't really care.

My Ophiuchus-excluded star sign of Taurus only suits me coincidentally, though. I know too many people who are nothing like their signs to take it seriously.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 15, 2011)

I had to laugh when I followed the link from tcod and came across the name "Liora Ipsum." that is all.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 15, 2011)

If it's been around for ages, why wasn't it included in the first place?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 15, 2011)

I apparently fall under the "new" sign. Doesn't fit at all though, I like being a Sag.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 16, 2011)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> If it's been around for ages, why wasn't it included in the first place?


My (admittedly limited) understanding is that it has been included in most serious astrologers' readings of the _sidereal_ zodiac, which takes sun signs into account and which has dates that don't line up with what you're probably used to anyway. Most people only pay attention to the _tropical_ zodiac; Ophiuchus has never affected that in the slightest and it should not have Ophiuchus "added" to it. Most people aren't aware that there's a difference, so there are misunderstandings that result in all this pointless flailing around. Look them up, I don't feel like finding links.

Long story short, TO THE INTERNET AT LARGE: If you'd never heard of Ophiuchus before this then the zodiac you follow is entirely unaffected and you can stop caring now. Something like that. Don't quote me on it and maybe just stop caring regardless.

(haha lol I was just redoing my stupid pokémon zodiac images and only just remembered that I'd wanted to include Ophiuchus for lulz/special snowflakes. here, if you actually care, have your "new sign".)


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 17, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> Astrology is silly and hasn't matched up with the actual constellations for thousands of years. Though it would be amusing if everybody's zodiac sign suddenly changed: what better proof is there that zodiac signs don't actually mean anything than seeing that actually you were never the zodiac sign you've been insisting defines you for your whole life?


I totally agree with this. I really don't get why people are taking this so seriously.


----------



## Ledabot (Jan 22, 2011)

The old setup fails anyway because me and my bro Hate each other and it turned out that our signs are serposed to clash. Then it turned out that he was not a gen but a tor, which are serposed to get along real well. (his B-day was on the border line of the two)


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 24, 2011)

meh, i'm gemini, and no new sign is going  to stop that.


----------

